# 2000 Altima GXE Issues



## 20altima00 (Oct 18, 2006)

I recently purchased a 00 Altima with 130k Miles for a mere $1500. What a steal i thought. Well i fixed all the cosmetics (broken headlight, popped misc dents, detailed interior) I tried putting in 27 LED DRL's (Daytime Running Lights) but blew fuses everytime i tried turing on the turn signal. So i gave up that little idea quick and put plain white bulbs in. Now my turn signals dont work! however when i turn on my hazards they fire up like a charm. 

Secondly...

At first my idle was bad (when in drive) i changed the plugs found a bit of oil in the 4th cylinder and a little bit in number 3. I changed the plugs and now the idle is fine. BUT. now i noticed after starting the car, for instance leaving from a gas station when i put it in reverse it stalls out. 

I went to AutoZone the other day to get a diagnostic reading on the Alti and came up with a few different codes. Cylinder 3 Misfire, Intake Sensor, and Knock Sensor. I planned on replacing the intake manifold gasket this weekend for starters, and probably the valve cover gasket as well. (I picked up FelPro gasket kits from AutoZone for a mere $29 for all of them) also bought a pcv valve reading thru numerous posts i guess its a good idea to replace it while im in there. Well enough of the dead end jibberish. I guess all i would like to know is if anyone was had a turn signal issue in the past, and how they fixed it (i searched numerous post with no luck) and also the the reverse stalling out. Thanks in advance for your response!!!

Chris
20altima00


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

your reverse stalling out is most likely still an end result of your intake gasket problem. Since revese is the steepest gear it takes more umph to get the vehicle moving while in it. Therefore your car has to be able to do that, with the gasket gone your idle will be weaker in turn not being able to support reverse.

Your turn signal issue.... Were the bulbs you put in new? Do the hazards actually flash or do you just see it inside the car? Also, when you turn on your directionals, do you get any noise or just no lights but still hear the clicking? I would start with the bulbs if they aren't new or aren't turning on. Then the fuse again regardless. Then probably the flasher unit but thats a pain. So I'd save the flasher unit for last (even though the hazard function works its possible that the directional function let go).

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Remember one thing
Daytime running lights = decrease in miles per a gallon in gas


----------



## 20altima00 (Oct 18, 2006)

Darktide said:


> your reverse stalling out is most likely still an end result of your intake gasket problem. Since revese is the steepest gear it takes more umph to get the vehicle moving while in it. Therefore your car has to be able to do that, with the gasket gone your idle will be weaker in turn not being able to support reverse.
> 
> Your turn signal issue.... Were the bulbs you put in new? Do the hazards actually flash or do you just see it inside the car? Also, when you turn on your directionals, do you get any noise or just no lights but still hear the clicking? I would start with the bulbs if they aren't new or aren't turning on. Then the fuse again regardless. Then probably the flasher unit but thats a pain. So I'd save the flasher unit for last (even though the hazard function works its possible that the directional function let go).
> 
> Darktide


The bulbes are brand new. The hazards light up as they should. When i turn on the directionals Their is no clicking nothing absolutley dead. Checked EVERY single fuse again and they are all good  I dont really like the sounds of replacing the flasher unit


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Unfortunately thats what it sounds like you'll need to do.


Londonderry, 
a decrease in MPG from daytime running lights could possibly amount to a -0.05mpg. The amount of voltage it takes up is almost nothing. I mean, technically you would suggest that since i've been working third shift I should see a decrease in my MPG because I only normally drive with my headlights on, but I can tell you that's not the case. On paper you will lose some economy but really you'd lose more by driving 5mph faster on average.


Darktide


----------



## OldMuskrat (May 4, 2010)

*Really?*



LONDONDERRY said:


> Remember one thing
> Daytime running lights = decrease in miles per a gallon in gas


Do you have any facts and figures that back this up? Surely it's immeasurable.


----------

